# Honey Sediment?



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If the bees made it and you did not contaminate it then it should be edible. As I am your neighbor I can say that we do frequently get two different shades of honey here. We also get some VERY dry honey. If there were very dry honey on the same frame with some uncapped or very fresh wetter honey they might actually seperate because of the density differences. I have actually seen different layers come out of my extractor and stay seperated in the buckets for months.

Regards -- Fuzzy


----------



## scurryn (Jun 12, 2009)

It turns out that it was just a type of crystalization. 

:doh:


----------

